# Eye caps on russian tortoise



## maudethetortoise (Mar 20, 2012)

Could someone please help. My 2 year old tortoise is 3 weeks out of hibernation and still has eye caps. I've had her to vets and I'm using the cream prescribed. I'm also soaking her daily and trying to tempt her to eat something. I have followed all advice given to me and poor maude still can not see. Is there anything else I can do or should I take her back to the vets who suggested he anaesthetise her and scrape the caps off. Please help I really am desperate now x


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Nicola:

I have had this problem with box turtles before. Once the cap is softened you can usually lift an edge of it and just peel it off. But don't try this if the cap isn't softened. If you have been using an eye cream for a while, then it should be ok to try. Hold the tortoise head behind his jaws so he can't withdraw. Then just take the flat end of a tooth pick and gently pry at one corner of the eye. If the cap is ready to be lifted off, it should come up easily.

Would it be possible for you to post a close-up picture of the tortoise's eyes to be sure we're talking about the same thing?


----------



## maudethetortoise (Mar 20, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Nicola:
> 
> I have had this problem with box turtles before. Once the cap is softened you can usually lift an edge of it and just peel it off. But don't try this if the cap isn't softened. If you have been using an eye cream for a while, then it should be ok to try. Hold the tortoise head behind his jaws so he can't withdraw. Then just take the flat end of a tooth pick and gently pry at one corner of the eye. If the cap is ready to be lifted off, it should come up easily.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post a close-up picture of the tortoise's eyes to be sure we're talking about the same thing?



I'd love to post a pic but don't know how. I'll have another go. Thanks for your help x


----------



## ascott (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you have any success?


----------



## Talka (Mar 20, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Nicola:
> 
> I have had this problem with box turtles before. Once the cap is softened you can usually lift an edge of it and just peel it off. But don't try this if the cap isn't softened. If you have been using an eye cream for a while, then it should be ok to try. Hold the tortoise head behind his jaws so he can't withdraw. Then just take the flat end of a tooth pick and gently pry at one corner of the eye. If the cap is ready to be lifted off, it should come up easily.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post a close-up picture of the tortoise's eyes to be sure we're talking about the same thing?



WHAT

THAT SOUNDS SO SCARY


----------



## maudethetortoise (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry but this app won't let me post a pic and maude is still blind  although I am calling what's in her eyes an eye cap it actually looks like hardened puss. If nothing changes by Friday I'm going to have to take her back to the vet and let him anaesthetise her : (


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

What type of enclosure do you keep her in since she is out of brumation? I would suggest setting up your bathtub in your bathroom as follows;

Get some mineral oil and a handful of ear swabs
Get a fluffy towel
Bring Maude, the mineral oil, ear swabs and fluffy towel into the bathroom with you, close the door.
Turn the shower water on as hot as it can get, let the bathroom get full of heavy thick steam (shove a towel under the doorway to prevent any steam from escaping the bathroom)
Then let her sit in the steamed bathroom for about 20 minutes
Then turn the water to a warm temp and let the bathtub fill up enough for her to be set in there --deep enough for her to have to walk around in the warm water (not so deep that she can not raise her head out of the water)
She will likely walk about in the water, she may even seem a little distressed but will be soaking as well as exercising, and the steam, the warm water and the exercising should soften the eye gunk...
After about 15-20 minutes of the soaking going on pick her up out of the water and sit down somewhere with her in the steamy bathroom and set her on the towel in your lap
Take the mineral oil and saturate an ear swab and gently slide it over her eyelid and eyelid slit (gently) not applying too much pressure but enough to get the gunk rolling into pieces until it begins to come away from her eyelids
I would then set her back into the warm water and let her move about a bit more and gently with your hand drizzle warm water over her head mainly targeting her eyes (slowly so she does not think she is drowning)
Then repeat sitting her on your lap and take another mineral oil soaked ear swab and gently slide it over her eyelids and slit again....

It may take a few times in doing this and some patience, the goal is to get the eyes opened....so the crud has to come off with as little pain as possible, you know?

Then once you get the crud off I would apply mineral oil a few times a day to her eyelid and slit so assure you help her to keep them open...I would then make sure to offer her vitamin a rich foods...but the soaks an mineral oil is uber important, as a tortoise will not want to eat if their eyes are not open....

Good luck, I offer this as any help to you so you can avoid a stressful car ride and vet visit especially coming right out of brumation


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2012)

Excellent advice.

"eye cap" is just hardened pus over the eye ball.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Please see:
"Swollen eyes after hibernation"

I don't know what kind of cream your vet prescribed, or whether he has diagnosed an infection. However, these kind of eye problems are often due to a vitamin A deficiency leading to dry eyes (hypovitaminosis A, followed by xerophthalmia). It can happen after hibernation if the turtle started running out of fat reserves, or if the vitamin A stored in his fat was depleted. When the eye doesn't get enough vitamin A, it can dry out, leaving these kinds of "caps," i.e. dried pus and conjunctiva (the coating over the eye).

Sounds like this poor tortoise needs lots of vitamin A and beta-carotene (which breaks down to vitamin A once digested). I wouldn't give it in injection form, though, because if vitamin A is overdosed, the turtle can develop other problems. Injection sites can also become infected. I would only let your vet deliver a vitamin A injection if he thinks it is absolutely critical.

However, you can safely apply vitamin A drops directly to the eye. I would try ZooMed Repti Turtle Eye Drops, which are available at most reptile shops, and some general pet stores:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11311

Once the animal's eyes are open and he is eating again, you can apply the vitamin A drops directly to the food, which is even more effective. Also, offer foods, both now once he starts eating and onward, that are naturally rich in beta-carotene and vitamin A (like dandelion greens, or occasionally carrots for a nutritious treat). Don't forget to give your turtle plenty of warmth, and if at all possible, more humidity as well. Give him daily warm water baths. You can also use warm carrot baby food baths, which give him the opportunity to drink and get hydration and nourishment at the same time. Basically, anything to get the eyes moist again, and to boost the body's vitamin A levels, will help these "caps" come off. If there is also a serious bacterial infection, that's where a prescription of antiobiotics from the vet would be critical. Hopefully, though, he's just in need of nourishment and moisture.

My tortoise came out with "caps" this year, but his case was not quite as bad as yours, because he rubbed them out himself soon after coming out. Nevertheless, he did need the therapy described above for a couple weeks. You might want to do that as well. Your tortoise might be a bit slower to respond than mine was, since his case appears to be a bit more serious, but hopefully you will start to see results within a few days, and be able to prevent permanent damage to his vision.


----------



## maudethetortoise (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for all of your help and advice. I'm going to try the steamy bathroom and mineral oil. Is there any special type of mineral oil? Maude lives in a vivarium which has a UVB strip light and a ceramic heating lamp. I live in the uk and was wondering if anyone could suggest a supplier for the vitamin a and the mineral oil. Thanks again xx


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

maudethetortoise said:


> Thank you so much everyone for all of your help and advice. I'm going to try the steamy bathroom and mineral oil. Is there any special type of mineral oil? Maude lives in a vivarium which has a UVB strip light and a ceramic heating lamp. I live in the uk and was wondering if anyone could suggest a supplier for the vitamin a and the mineral oil. Thanks again xx



For the vitamin A drops, first try the local specialty reptile shops, which are almost sure to carry them. If they don't have it, the larger pet stores might. If they don't, then you will need to order it off the internet (see link posted above, for example).


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

You can purchase mineral oil right off the shelf at man grocers as well as drug stores...

Not at man grocer stores but rather "many" grocer stores


----------



## maudethetortoise (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally maude can see out of one eye. Here's hoping the other one will follow. Thank you to everyone who gave me advice. X


----------



## batchick (Mar 26, 2012)

Great news. Keep going.


----------



## ascott (Mar 26, 2012)

YAAAAYYYYY! Awesome to hear


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been reading this thread, but couldn't offer any advice. I'm happy to hear they're coming off!


----------



## maudethetortoise (Mar 30, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that maude can now see with both eyes! I just want to say again how grateful I am for everyone's help, support and advice. She's now eating and climbing and just being her brilliant self. Thanks again. I am eternally grateful xxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2012)

Another happy ending!! That's great news.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 30, 2012)

That is great. Definitely sounds like progress! However, based on a similar experience I had with my guy earlier this spring, remember to continue providing him with warmth and moisture. Also, if he lost weight during hibernation, provide him with plenty of food so he can regain his strength. Don't be surprised if he comes down with a runny nose after all this. Runny nose in turtles, like puffy eyes, can be due to a variety of causes. It could be due to a bacterial or viral infection, dust, or just inflammation. Continue to provide warmth and moisture, and maybe no more vet visits will be necessary. Even if a runny nose does develop, it could go away on its own, if the tortoise gets the care it needs. My guy took only about 2-3 weeks to get back to his normal, charismatic self, although he is continuing to put on some more weight.

Anyway, I'm so glad your tortoise is feeling better. Hopefully that's all there is to it, and end of story. In any case, kudos to you for a job well done!


----------



## ascott (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweeeeet


----------

